# my enclosure build



## xmickx (May 4, 2011)

im starting my 1st enclosure i picked this up off ebay for $30,i wont to get a hypo bredli for this.


next step was to take off the doors and remove the top section,turn it upside down so the top lip will hide the electrics.


----------



## J-A-X (May 4, 2011)

great beginnings, you've gotta love it when you score a bargain. I dont know that the Bredli will like sharing with the gorgeous little juvi that already seems to have staked her claim to it 

keep us posted with the progress shots


----------



## damian83 (May 4, 2011)

xmickx said:


> im starting my 1st enclosure i picked this up off ebay for $30,i wont to get a hypo bredli for this.
> View attachment 198657
> 
> next step was to take off the doors and remove the top section,turn it upside down so the top lip will hide the electrics.
> ...


 
sweet buy and great price


----------



## Morfias (May 4, 2011)

Nice one mate, I am currently on the hunt on eBay for the exact same thing, got my eye on an old wardrobe for $20 !! But a tv unit is perfect , keep us updated with pics


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 4, 2011)

i would use the bottom bit now for a build in hide hole put a dark door on the front so u could open it that would be cool i think.


----------



## xmickx (May 4, 2011)

I have cut and removed 3/4 of the bottom shelf for a hide


----------



## MissFord (May 4, 2011)

Awesome, good idea turning it upside down, I will be following closely...
I have EXACTLY THE SAME TV cabinet. I picked it up last week for FREE!!! haha cant get a better price than that! 
Go on gumtree.com.au there are a few cabinets/draws on there, sometimes for free if your quick like me!!


----------



## guzzo (May 4, 2011)

Look forward to the finished pics


----------



## chewbacca (May 4, 2011)

looks to be an enjoyable project you got there mate


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

I wish I could do something like this. Bit hard in a share house with no garage. I have all my tools here, though. 

Would be kinda hard to explain what I was doing to my housemates and the landlord... I'm not allowed pets, LOL.


----------



## Bloomster (May 6, 2011)

kawasakirider - building 1 for a mate, or maybe building 1 for extra cash


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

Bloomster, we can be mates and I'll shout ya a carton  haha. It's all good mate, I'll make one back home.


----------



## xmickx (May 7, 2011)

little hiding spot and the 2 holes blocked off,start the walls today



foam


----------



## tyson001 (May 7, 2011)

looks good hope you dont mind but where did you get the foam


----------



## xmickx (May 7, 2011)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh
from work it comes in 1/2",1",2"inch thick


----------



## jham66 (May 7, 2011)

I would've left one of the holes open for a little while, that way you could use a pre-wired heat lamp ballast. 

I'm really liking this project!!


----------



## xmickx (May 7, 2011)

put a extra shelf and started the back wall




used a bit of heat on the foam




drilled some holes for the air to get in and out ,didnt like any of the air vent out there



cheers guys


----------



## sutto75 (May 7, 2011)

xmickx said:


> put a extra shelf and started the back wall
> View attachment 199082
> View attachment 199084
> 
> ...


 
make your own i use heavey duty fly screen and cut to size and put into picture frames.
works a treat


----------



## xmickx (May 15, 2011)

picked up some branches today on the way home from the expo



next i will be rendering or grouting and then painting sealling


----------



## 1woma (May 15, 2011)

wow looks good so far


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 16, 2011)

I'm waiting eagerly to see how the background turns out


----------



## Darkhorse (May 16, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> I'm waiting eagerly to see how the background turns out


 Me too!!!


----------



## xmickx (May 23, 2011)

2nd coat


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 23, 2011)

I reckon drill some more holes and smear some grout or render in the big cracks not to fill them but make them more subtle, it will look more genuine.


----------



## xmickx (May 23, 2011)

thats the idea with the next round

thanks and i added some more holes and re drilled the others today
cheers


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 23, 2011)

Very nice, loved your branches in other pic to. The cracks of the wall and the direction of the branches is eye catching!


----------



## swan91 (May 23, 2011)

oooo i cant wait!! what did you use for the render? what type of grout?


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Neeed..... more..... pictures..... ahhhhh

I am dying over here, I can't wait to see how this turns out!! It looks amazing mate!


----------



## xmickx (Jun 3, 2011)

sorry guys for the long wait iv been busy cleaning around the house ill post more next week


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

this is looking great!!!


----------

